# Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men? The shadow knows. . . . Bwa ha ha ha



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

"The Shadow" is a radio program I had long forgotten about, but reminds me of a Halloween project I had to do ages ago in my high school creative writing class. . . Making a dramatic/spooky radio show may be a fun project to undertake for Halloween sometime in the future. Anyone got ideas for a potential concept to run with?


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Just a little something for your listening pleasure: http://www.oldradioworld.com/media/The Shadow 1954-03-28 Death in the Deep.mp3


----------

